# How can I make myself poop on a schedule



## Girl123 (Jun 28, 2014)

When we have long breaks from school my bowel movements get messed up and I dont go at the same schedule as usually do for a while. What can I do to prevent this from happening and to stay regular?


----------



## Michael Cushing (Dec 29, 2015)

If you have a Schedule I am entirely jealous of you. Mine sets it's own Schedule.


----------



## dlind70 (Aug 7, 2015)

timing is the key

couple ways

Eat a few handfull of whole cranberries everyday near 6:00 pm

Drink this drink mix between 3:00-9:00 am

Arabica coffee 8 oz, raw cacao powder tsp, grade B/dark maple syrup 1-3 tsp

Have breakfast at the same timing everyday. (6:00-9:00 am is ideal)


----------

